# Help identifying Fault codes



## fredcop (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been having trouble with my 2006 Touareg V6, on hot days it will not start and indicates that the "immobilizer is activated". A scan with my VCDS software indicates 3 faults found in the Immobilizer:
00576-Terminal 15
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00185-Control Circuit; Relay for Supply Voltage Terminal 15
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00166-Access/Start Authorization Switch (E415)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

As I said, it only happens when the car is hot inside on a hot day. Once the car cools down it will start and run fine...

A check on Ross-Tech Wiki only reveals the first fault code, not the second two...Help!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Either post an auto-scan and follow the rule's or you get nothing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5QGkOGZubQ


----------



## fredcop (Jan 12, 2008)

I apologize for the delay. Let me preface the scan by giving some background.

My Touareg first had this no start problem on the first hot day late spring this year. As the weather has warmed, this has become more prevalent with the consistently hot weather of summer. That being said, when the car cools (interior), the car will start, and not throw any fault codes, at all (with the exception of the radio controller). I can only duplicate the codes when the car will start just as it cools off. When the car will not start, I get the on the dash, "Immobilizer Activated".

At the end of May, my Touareg was driven to the local dealership who promptly gave an estimate of $1100 dollars to replace the instrument cluster, as this they said was the problem. (I've since made a video to prove to them that the car will run with out the instrument cluster). 

At this point I'm looking for guidance with the codes found on the vehicle.


Monday,15,July,2013,21:39:09:33119
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6
Data version: 20121223
Denker's Garage



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZG77L26D040718 Mileage: 158560km/98524miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BMX.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 GT HW: 
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 7532 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E2421099
Coding: 0000133
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 63CE1B7FA1D4E7005D9

1 Fault Found:
001299 - Incorrect Immobilizer Key 
P0513 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1439 /min
Load: 21.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 37.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 DS
Component: AL 750 6A 0893 
Coding: 0004216
Shop #: WSC 25807 128 68113
VCID: 8200BEFBDE8ECE08B6F

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3D7A8D0767F0F1F00BD

3 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 135 A HW: 5WK 485 01
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005715 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E2421099
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 2F66A74FBD9C1360891

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

3 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00185 - Control Circuit; Relay for Supply Voltage Terminal 15 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00166 - Access/Start Authorization Switch (E415) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-040.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 040 L
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4017 
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3972991773D8CDD0275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001 
Coding: 0100447
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4688E2EB3226B2285A7

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562 
Revision: BB38727 Serial number: 0006031> 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 28544C539872445848B

Part No: 7L0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0008

2 Faults Found:
01738 - Crash Sensor for Front Airbag; Drivers Side (G283) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 39
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0

01739 - Crash Sensor for Front Airbag; Pass. Side (G284) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 39
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 448CF8E3041A8038443

1 Fault Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 971 G
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2111 
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3C7C80037CEAF8F83C3

1 Fault Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F0E4E433E022CC9850B

1 Fault Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 458AE5E70F20B93053D

2 Faults Found:
00926 - Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7F06B70F2D7C23E0591

3 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 J
Component: HSG 5115 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 438EFBFF011487007D9

Part No: 7L0 959 701 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 702 F
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 703 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 704 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

2 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0016 
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 2C5CB0438C8A6878AC3

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 7L0-955-119-V2.clb
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 3C7C80037CEAF8F83C3

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 T Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 7L0-907-383-1D2.lbl
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 38749C1348D2D4D8D8B

2 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0

00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 N
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539 
Revision: 00800539 Serial number: 2009289.07 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4280FEFB1E0E8E0876F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## fredcop (Jan 12, 2008)

Key is correct, as it is the original. I will get the same codes with the spare key, and second original flip key. To test the Kessy, I removed it from the vehicle on a hot day and kept it in the house for a day. Installed it on the next hot day, same results...


----------



## fredcop (Jan 12, 2008)

Jack, maybe I read your reply wrong. Are you referring to the relay itself..?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

YUP!


----------



## fredcop (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you sir, now I just have to locate the little bugger...


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*also*

I'm sure Jack is correct.

But when touaregs begin to misbehave the first question we ask is: How old is your battery?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely!


----------



## fredcop (Jan 12, 2008)

The battery was the first thing I tried. I have a Jetta that acted up a few years ago, and the battery fixed all of electrical woes. So the battery is now just over a month old. There were no changes in symptoms after changing it, dashing my hopes onto the rocky shores of despair...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## fredcop (Jan 12, 2008)

No offense, but, what? 

Okay the terminal 15 relay works flawlessly once the car cools. Any idea where the current to the relay's coil comes from? These diagrams are a bear to read... And spread out onto too damn many pages.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## fredcop (Jan 12, 2008)

Update...

After testing what felt like many circuits, and checking a few components, everything pointed towards the ignition "switch". I tested what I could on the switch, and decided it was worth taking the plunge and purchased a new one ($225). After a little sweat ( and installing the iPod adapter while the radio was out), all is well in my world again...

Thanks to all for the guidance, and helping me keep my head on straight.

Oh, and compared the the automated guidance vehicles I worked on, these diagrams are not the easiest to follow, but absolutely ( with a little patience) a huge help...


----------

